# Gold scrap for sale



## Piu94 (Nov 5, 2017)

Hello everyone, here is the link of some off my auctions of gold scrap if anyone interested, thank you!

http://m.ebay.com/sch/rafa3l_markes/m.html?isRefine=true&_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=&_mwBanner=1


----------

